# Silber und Gold im Januar



## Teichforum.info (8. Jan. 2005)

Hallo, 

heute war bei uns ein Traumwetter mit 15°C und Sonne. Anfang Januar. 

Die Abdeckung ein wenig zurück geschoben und schon reckten die Fische ihre hungrigen Mäuler aus dem Wasser. 



















Ich hoffe, ihr hattet heute auch so prima Wetter. 

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Jan. 2005)

Hallo Rainer!

Schöne Bilder!

Hier ist aktuell Windstärke 11-12. 
Morgen werd ich wohl ne Schadensaufstellung machen müssen. Sieht übel aus da draussen.
Da wärmen Deine Bilder gleich ein bischen das Gemüt.


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Jan. 2005)

hallo!
schönes ginrin haben deine koi.gefällt mir sehr gut.
auch hier in bocholt haben wir wind ohne ende. hatte schon angst das meine abdeckung weggefegt wird.scheint aber fest genug zu sein.


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Jan. 2005)

Hai Lobo!


Bei meiner Abdeckung fehlt schon 'ne Menge. Muß morgen neu auflegen.
Außerdem lag ein Gartenstuhl im Teich. Mal sehen was das morgen für eine Überraschung gibt.


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Jan. 2005)

Hallo Rainer!

Der Ochiba rechts......hast Du auch beobachten können, dass er zum Winter hin unheimlich hell wird?


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Jan. 2005)

Hallo Rainer,

einfach Super tolle Bilder, aber meine Koi haben auch nur kurze Zeit im Dezember mit der Futteraufnahme unterbrochen und nehmen z.Z. bis zu 4 X am Tag Futter an, aber natürlich nicht die Menge wie im Sommer. Wenn es so weitergeht können wir schon bald die Filteranlage wieder in vollen Betrieb nehmen, ich filtere momentan nur über Siebfilter-Scanner.


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Jan. 2005)

hallo Jens, 

da hast du schon Recht, der Ochiba (bald ein Soragoi) wird im Winter ganz blaß. Erst bei ausreichend Sonnenschein kommt das dunkle Grau wieder. 
Ich habe es eben in den Nachrichten gesehen, dass sich das Wetter heute in Nord-Süd geteilt hat. 
Aber wir dürfen auch mal Glück haben.   

Ich hoffe der Schaden hält sich in Grenzen. 

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Jan. 2005)

hallo zusammen,
leider kann ich nur das bild 2 bestaunen...1 und 3 funktionieren nicht?
aber trotzdem ....echt schön!!!
ich sehne das frühjahr herbei!!!!

beste grüße aus dem südharz


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Jan. 2005)

Jetzt ist es wieder da.


----------

